# Neuinstallation nach Handbuch und jetzt circular dependencie

## schotti

Moin,

ich habe vor:

# emerge --ask kde-base/kde-meta

zu installieren aber:

Total: 272 packages (272 new), Size of downloads: 1.007.518 KiB

 * Error: circular dependencies:

(dev-util/cmake-3.2.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (dev-qt/qtgui-5.4.2-r1:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

  (media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.41:0/0.9.18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime_slot_op)

   (media-gfx/graphite2-1.2.4-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime_slot_op)

    (dev-util/cmake-3.2.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

It might be possible to break this cycle

by applying any of the following changes:

- dev-util/cmake-3.2.2 (Change USE: -qt5)

- dev-qt/qtgui-5.4.2-r1 (Change USE: -harfbuzz)

- media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.41 (Change USE: -graphite)

Note that this change can be reverted, once the package has been installed.

Note that the dependency graph contains a lot of cycles.

Several changes might be required to resolve all cycles.

Temporarily changing some use flag for all packages might be the better option.

----------

## Josef.95

Moin,

beherzige den Tipp den portage schon mitgibt :)

Packe dir folgendes in die 

```
=dev-util/cmake-3.2.2 -qt5

=dev-qt/qtgui-5.4.2-r1 -harfbuzz

=media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.41 -graphite
```

Damit sollte das mergen von kde-base/kde-meta (und deren deps) dann wahrscheinlich funktionieren.

Und beachte dann  *Quote:*   

> Note that this change can be reverted, once the package has been installed.

 

Viel Erfolg

----------

## schotti

Danke für die Info.

Ich hatte bisher noch nicht herausbekommen, welche Datei angepasst werden muss.

----------

## schotti

Moin,

man abgesehen davon, dass es die Datei /etc/portage/package.use

bei mir nicht gibt, sondern ein Verzeichnis, welches so heisst, habe ich

innerhalb des Verzeichnisses eine Datei angelegt, in die ich die Zeilen

hinein kopierte. Danach führte ich emerge --ask kde-base/kde-meta erneut

aus. Nun gab es einige "Pakete", die als geblockt aufgelistet wurden (die

Änderung hatte also Auswirkungen).

Nach der Anleitung habe ich ja zuvor mit

eselect profile set 8

ein entsprechendes Profile ausgewählt, aber auch ein alternatives

Profile 6 bringt keine Besserung.

Im weiteren Verlauf der Anleitung wird folgendes geraten:

Two (or more) packages to install depend on each other and can therefore not be installed.

This is most likely a bug in one of the packages in the Portage tree. Please re-sync after a

while and try again. It might also be beneficial to check Bugzilla to see if the issue is known

and if not, report it.

Mein Recherchen diesbezüglich haben mich bsher jedoch

auch nicht weiter gebracht.

Gruss,

schotti

----------

## frank9999

Zunächst aktualisiere deinen Portage tree:

emerge --sync

Ich gehe davon aus das du "Stable" nutzt.

Deshalb solltest du das normale kde Profile auswählen: 

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde

Das Profil:

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma

ist für KDE/Plasma 5 was zur Zeit aber noch keine Stable Keywords hat.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle, jetzt erst einmal diese 3 Einträge für cmake, qtgui, harfbuzz die du zuvor gemacht hast, erst noch einmal auskommentieren.

Bei einem Profilwechsel ändern sich einige Globale Useflags.

Portage hat manchmal Schwierigkeiten, wenn sich viele Useflags geändert haben und du gleichzeitig ein Monster wie kde-meta mit allen seinen dependencies installieren willst  :Wink: 

Ich teile in einem solchen Fall, die Aufgabe auf und taste mich an das eventuelle Problem heran.

Deshalb siehe dir dann erst einmal die Useflag Änderungen duch deinen Profilwechsel an:

emerge -pv --update --deep --newuse @world --with-bdeps=y

Wahrscheinlich werden nun einige Pakete neugebaut werden müssen [R] und einige neue zusätzliche Pakete [N] werden benötigt.

Falls emerge hier nicht gemeckert hat:

emerge -1 --update --deep --newuse @world --with-bdeps=y

Wenn alles durchgelaufen ist, versuche nun statt dem kompletten KDE mit kde-apps/kde-meta erst einmal als nächsten Zwischenschritt ein minimales KDE mit kde-apps/kdebase-meta zu "emergen".

Es kann durchaus sein das du nun doch mehrere der Einträge unter package.use benötigst, dann bitte diese Einträge wieder aktivieren.

----------

## schotti

 *frank9999 wrote:*   

> Zunächst aktualisiere deinen Portage tree:
> 
> emerge --sync

 

Ok, hab ich gemacht.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus das du "Stable" nutzt.
> 
> Deshalb solltest du das normale kde Profile auswählen: 
> ...

 

Ich nutze stable und hab jetzt mal Profil 6 eingestellt.

 *Quote:*   

> Das Profil:
> 
>   [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma
> 
> ist für KDE/Plasma 5 was zur Zeit aber noch keine Stable Keywords hat.
> ...

 

Mit emerge kde-apps/kdebase-meta hat Gentoo jetzt begonnen 414 Pakete zu bearbeiten...

Ich kann nach meinem jetzigen Kenntnisstand nur nicht nachvollziehen worin sich begründet, dass

emerge kde-apps/kdebase-meta ein Zwischenschritt ist.

 *Quote:*   

> Es kann durchaus sein das du nun doch mehrere der Einträge unter package.use benötigst, dann bitte diese Einträge wieder aktivieren.

 

----------

## toralf

 *schotti wrote:*   

> Ich kann nach meinem jetzigen Kenntnisstand nur nicht nachvollziehen worin sich begründet, dass
> 
> emerge kde-apps/kdebase-meta ein Zwischenschritt ist.

 Weil das Paket kde-apps/kde-meta u.a. das Paket kde-apps/kdebase-meta enthält.

----------

